# change NIC speed from 100mbit to 10mbit

## TripKnot

My laptop has an intel eepro100 based minipci NIC.  It is correctly detected and the appropriate module is loaded.  However,  this nic has some problems connecting  to my switch and will only do so at 10mbit.  This has been a major problem for these cards if anyone who owns a dell laptop with the same card may be able to attest.

My question is, how do I change the change the speed from the default 100mbit to 10mbit?

----------

## klieber

 *TripKnot wrote:*   

> My question is, how do I change the change the speed from the default 100mbit to 10mbit?

 

Either download and install Scyld's diagnostic tools (no ebuild that I'm aware of) or set the necessary kernel options

Forcing NICs into specific modes is discussed extensively at various places around the net.  A Google search will do you wonders.

--kurt

----------

## TripKnot

I'd been searching google all day (several hours even before my original post) and finally came across some module options for the eepro100.

I knew the solution had to be simple and it was.  All I had to do was

# modprobe -r eepro100

to remove the auto loaded module from booting the CD and then 

# modprobe eepro100 options=0x10

to start the nic in 10mbit

Its a f**king shame finding this simple solution was such a PITA.

----------

